# Culinary Experiment



## CraftyZA (27/11/13)

2 minute noodles





Cook, then Add egg




Shape into buns!




Put in freezer for 5 minutes




Fry




Flip




Build




Voila!!!!!
2 minute noodle burger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/13)

Did you make this :0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (27/11/13)

Pure genius!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/11/13)

The photos was mine yes. I had this for dinner tonight, but the idea was not mine. I read about something called a Ramen burger. Ramen is 2 minutes noodles and how they know it in Japan etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/11/13)

LOL you gotta be kidding me. How was it.. Looks a tad sketchy from the photos.. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Ah, the man is a cook as well! No wonder he can do a proper taste on e-juices. I love cooking now and then, but not without a recipe to slavishly follow. And I'm a chillihead, no wonder my tastebuds are fried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (27/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> 2 minute noodles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOHHHHH!!! this looks stunning!!! I'll be giving this a shot soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Looks great. What did it taste like? Would you do it again?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

It was epic! 
Not the 1st time I do it though. Just thought I would capture the process last night and share it.
the beef flavour 2 minute noodles makes for the best tasting "bun"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

my new discovery started with a bottle of ina paarman's potato spice. on the back it says you can make your chips more crispy by dusting them with maizena. several batches of chips later i can confirm that this does work.
But then i thought, well now since i'm chucking flour on chips, what if i chucked some spices on there first. basically you cut up your chips, then sprinkle some spice of your choice on there followed by a little maizena and then bung it in the oil to cook. i've had honey and mustard chips, black pepper chips, barbecue chips and tonight just plain salted chips. i kid you not, took the chips out the oil, left it on some paper towels to drain off excess oil and i'm eating it now straight. no need for salt, tastes fine just the way it is. now go and experiment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

Photos or it did not happen!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Photos or it did not happen!


Yip, step by step picture tutorial.


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

ooooh, ok as soon as i go and buy some pizza flavoured 2 minute noodles. then i can use the pizza flavour on the chips 

also, that ramen burger, do you taste the egg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

denizenx said:


> ooooh, ok as soon as i go and buy some pizza flavoured 2 minute noodles. then i can use the pizza flavour on the chips
> 
> also, that ramen burger, do you taste the egg?


Somewhat, if you only bite the bun part. But i like my patties very spicy, so that kills any unwanted tastes. A lot of chilly, and heavy herbs. If you want to hide the taste of egg, add some cumin & white pepper & salt when cooking the noodles.


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

i'll still know it's there. yes i'm one of those very fussy eater people. but no stress, found a guy on the web who made ramen burgers by using a tin can as a mold to fry the noodles in. have to say one of my guilty pleasures is actually loads of 2 minute noodles mixed with lots of little bits of cheesy chicken viennas with loads of tobasco sauce and plenty extra mature cheddar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

denizenx said:


> i'll still know it's there. yes i'm one of those very fussy eater people. but no stress, found a guy on the web who made ramen burgers by using a tin can as a mold to fry the noodles in. have to say one of my guilty pleasures is actually loads of 2 minute noodles mixed with lots of little bits of cheesy chicken viennas with loads of tobasco sauce and plenty extra mature cheddar.


 Sounds good  I like my bachelor food, erm, Noodles with Steers Prego Sauce. It's not quite chilli sauce, but it has a nice burn and not as sweet as Sweet Chilli Sauce.


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, the man is a cook as well! No wonder he can do a proper taste on e-juices. I love cooking now and then, but not without a recipe to slavishly follow. And I'm a chillihead, no wonder my tastebuds are fried.


 If you are a "chillihead" you will probably love this. It is made to "mirror" the Primi Recco Pasta. Not the same, but close and really delicious! I pulled the Napoletana sauce of the net somewhere (Can't remember where :/) and had to "construct" the recipe from various online copycats...


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Mikey said:


> If you are a "chillihead" you will probably love this. It is made to "mirror" the Primi Recco Pasta. Not the same, but close and really delicious! I pulled the Napoletana sauce of the net somewhere (Can't remember where :/) and had to "construct" the recipe from various online copycats...


Awesome, will try for sure, thank you for the trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

